# Fog Machine inside cauldron



## BigIron (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm thinking of putting my recent fog machine purchase from Spirit (small 400 watts, $35.00) inside a cauldron which will have frozen water bottles to help chill the fog. I'm worried about condensation ruining the fog machine. Anyone doing this?

If not, I can always just cut a hole and pipe the fog in via PVC.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think chilling the fog machine in the manner you describe is going to help chill the fog itself, but you could give it a try. It makes more sense to have the machine outside of the cauldron and pipe the fog into the cauldron, which could be designed to act as a fog chiller. That way you don't have to worry about damage to the fogger.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Condensation may be an issue, the fogger instructions always seem to say to not let it get wet. I'd take the safe route on this.


----------



## BigIron (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I'll just pipe it in then. I have a homemade fog chiller that works very well, may have to figure out to share it with my other prop.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I pipe it , but don't chill...I want it to rise out like steam from hot children soup.


----------

